#ubuntu-boot 2006-07-10
<CapitalT> Any dev here?
<matthew> hi I'm having problems booting latest ubuntu 6.06 on an old imac g3 233 rev A - is this the right place to ask?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-07-11
<MoNkUnClE> i am having a problem staying connected in 6.06,i have tried a fix with force.deth that the forums recommended,but still have to do a cold start and unplug my puterm for 15 seconds inorder to get the network to come back up on boot,any help would be sooooooooooo much appreciated,this is been a month now,and still haven't figured it out,please please please,anyone??????
#ubuntu-boot 2007-07-10
<niru> hi ubuntulog
#ubuntu-boot 2007-07-14
<gtwilliams> nrpil - you in here?
#ubuntu-boot 2008-07-09
<Baptist1> Hello
#ubuntu-boot 2010-07-18
<manyvolts> Anybody here?  Anybody here knowledgeable about grub (version 0.97) ?  I'm having a problem with menu.lst.   (Is this the right place to ask?)
#ubuntu-boot 2011-07-12
<HAWK_> anyone here?
<HAWK_> hi
<HAWK_> hi
#ubuntu-boot 2012-07-09
<zamutnii> After upgrading ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10, my graphics freezes during boot with flickering colored dots, covering the monitor. ATI Mobility Radeon HD5470
